# Anderson's worldwide church?



## Preach (Jan 13, 2005)

Is this the correct name for it? A man I went to seminary with mentioned that he was reading a book by this guy. He seemed quite taken with the book. I believe it was about British Israeliism? (BI?). Someone help me out. I just heard that it was a cult. Can anyone give me some info (website, etc) that can help me get up to speed so I can confront my colleague, if necessary? Thanks
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Ivan (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Preach_
> Is this the correct name for it? A man I went to seminary with mentioned that he was reading a book by this guy. He seemed quite taken with the book. I believe it was about British Israeliism? (BI?). Someone help me out. I just heard that it was a cult. Can anyone give me some info (website, etc) that can help me get up to speed so I can confront my colleague, if necessary? Thanks
> "In Christ",
> Bobby



I think you are refering to Herbert W. Armstrong's Worldwide Church of God. Do a keyword search with the name.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 14, 2005)

I understand they are now orthodox on the Trinity and the divinity and humanity of our Lord


----------



## Ivan (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by yeutter_
> I understand they are now orthodox on the Trinity and the divinity and humanity of our Lord



I don't really know. Perhaps a keyword search just on the name of the church will give information on what the church is doing these days. I just remembered the name of the founder and the church...that's all I've got.


----------



## yeutter (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.wcg.org/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 14, 2005)

Here's some additional info on this cult which addresses their views on British Israelism, among other things (note: these sources themselves are not fully endorsed, by any means):

http://www.rapidnet.com/~jbeard/bdm/Cults/armstrong.htm

http://www.religioustolerance.org/wwcog.htm


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 14, 2005)

Last I checked, the current WWCOG dropped their British Israelism and embraced the Trinity and the Deity of Christ after Armstrong died in 88. They've had several dozen splinter groups which still hold to Armstrong's original theology.

WWCOG is the only movement to ever form as a cult and then move into orthodoxy, as far as I know.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> Last I checked, the current WWCOG dropped their British Israelism and embraced the Trinity and the Deity of Christ after Armstrong died in 88. They've had several dozen splinter groups which still hold to Armstrong's original theology.
> 
> WWCOG is the only movement to ever form as a cult and then move into orthodoxy, as far as I know.



You might want to read the article I cited which questions their newly-found orthodoxy. I don't have personal knowledge one way or the other, but I am skeptical. Of course, that would be wonderful news if true.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the enlightenment (although BDM seems to have an expose on everyone!  ).


----------



## yeutter (Jan 15, 2005)

*A cult moves from heresy to orthodoxy*

Recently someone suggested that Armstrong's World Wide Church of God was the sole example of a Church moving from heresy to orthodoxy.

I can think of several other examples.

Nestorian or Chaldeen or Church of the East still does not use the term theotokos but otherwise seems to be orthodox regarding the full humanity and divinity of our Lord. Uniate Eastern Catholic Churches have resumed contact with them. Cannonical Orthodoxy has not.

The Eygptian wing of the Coptic Church seems to no longer teach the monophosite error. Again this has been recognized by Uniate Eastern Catholic Churches who have resumed contact with the Egyptian Copts but not the Ethiopian Copts.. Again Cannonical Orthodoxy has not resumed official contact with them. 

The Phillipine Independant Catholic Church [Iglesia Filipina Independiente] broke with the Roman Catholic Church at the end of the Spanish American War. Under the influence of Americas Govenor General, William Howard Taft, they became tolerant of Unitarianism. The Igelesia Filipina Independiente became a liberal body with the outward trappings of being a national catholic church. Their first primate, Gregorio Aglipaym was a unitarian heretic. 

After Aglipaym's death, the majority with of the Phillipine Independant Catholic Church returned to orthodoxy under the leadership of Isabela de los Reyes, and sought and received consecration for their Bishops from the Anglican Communion in 1948. 

One of the the Archbishops of that body, Bishop Pagtakhan, has led the fight against the heterodox element within the Anglican Communion and has consecrated Bishops for traditional Episcopalians in the United States.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 15, 2005)

We had a cult in our city called the Holy Order of Mans-still not sure exactly what they taught but they seemed vaguely Gnostic. Anyway, they decided to submit to the local Anglican church and took instruction. I was still into New Age at the time and was bummed but now


----------

